# أقوى معادلة حساب برفيل و ميول جانبية على الاطلاق (بالفيديو )



## hosh123 (24 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أعضاء أحلى منتدى هندسى عربى على شبكة الانترنت أبشركم بإنى ولله الحمد والشكر قمت بعمل معادلة أكسيل خطيرة جداااااااااااااا (( على ما أعتقد )) هذه المعادلة تستطيع

 حساب مناسيب 3 طرق مختلفة فى نفس الوقت وكذلك حساب الميول الجانبية الخاصة بهم ( السوبر اليفيشن ) 

بكل سهولة ويسر كل ما عليكم هو كتابة المحطه المطلوبة وستظهر لكم النتائج مباشرة ( كما سترون فى الفيديو ) كما أنى أضفت مجموعه من الـ sheets المساعدة والتى تقوم

بحساب مناسيب طبقات الطريق المختلفة على جانبى الطريق ( عدد 10 قراءات يميناً ومثلهم يسار الطريق ) وذلك لتسهيل عمليه الحسابات وتلافى الاخطاء الواردة نتيجة النسخ و اللصق .. 
وكى لا أطيل عليكم أترككم مع الراوبط الخاصة بتحميل المعادلة .. 

ستجدون ملف الفيديو الخاص بالمعادلة على اليوتيوب من خلال هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fingerprintvideos1#p/p

كما يمكنكم تحميل ملف المعادلة من خلال 3 مواقع تحميل مختلفة ستجدونها جميعاُ بإذن الله على الرابط التالى 

http://fingerprintvideos.blogspot.com/

وأرجو منكم تجربة المعادلة وإبدأ الرأى فيها . وإذا ما أعجبتكم أنشروها قدر أستطاعتكم لتعم الفائدة للجميع (( وأخذ أنا الثواب )) ............​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 مارس 2012)

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (24 مارس 2012)

مشككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (24 مارس 2012)

الف مليون شكر وجارى التجربة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zz5d67run51zdpt


----------



## garary (24 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك .......................


----------



## hosh123 (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
ألف ألف ألف شكر للمشرفين الرائعين على تثبيت الموضوع وأدعو الله أن يكون ذو فائدة كبيرة للجميع ولاتقلقوا فالمزيد قادم بإذن الله تعالى .....​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 مارس 2012)

الاخ هشام انت انسان مبدع وتبذل مجهود كبير في نفع الناس اسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وتحياتي لكل اسرة المنتدي المبارك مشرفين واعضاء والله لم اجد اروع من هذا المنتدي ولااروع من اعضاءة ومشرفية ودائما يا رب الي الامام وجزاك الله الف خير مهندس هشام مرة اخري


----------



## hosh123 (25 مارس 2012)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> الاخ هشام انت انسان مبدع وتبذل مجهود كبير في نفع الناس اسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وتحياتي لكل اسرة المنتدي المبارك مشرفين واعضاء والله لم اجد اروع من هذا المنتدي ولااروع من اعضاءة ومشرفية ودائما يا رب الي الامام وجزاك الله الف خير مهندس هشام مرة اخري



بارك الله فيك يا كبيرنا والله انى أحبك فى الله يا أستاذنا الكبير وواحشتنا وواحشتنا فيديوهاتك الرائعة ......
ومنتظرين كل ما هو جديد ومبدع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 مارس 2012)

االاخ المهندس / هشام ياريت كل الموضيع بتاعت حضرتك تنحصر في رابط واحد ليتم تثبيتها للاستفادة منها
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## falehffb (26 مارس 2012)

كيف بدي اجرب المعادله وهي محمية


شكرا لجهودك


----------



## hosh123 (26 مارس 2012)

falehffb قال:


> كيف بدي اجرب المعادله وهي محمية
> 
> 
> شكرا لجهودك



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

كل ما عليك أنك تضغط على إختيار read only والمعادلة هتشتغل معاك على طول ... ولمزيد من المعلومات الافضل لك أن تشاهد الفيديو الخاص بالمعادلة فى هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc4BGRFbfIQ&list=PL402F076852FC6749&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## hosh123 (26 مارس 2012)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> االاخ المهندس / هشام ياريت كل الموضيع بتاعت حضرتك تنحصر في رابط واحد ليتم تثبيتها للاستفادة منها
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم




السلام عليكم 
أخى العزيز السندباد المساحى أنا لى الشرف أن تتثبت المواضيع الخاصة بى وبإذن الله اليوم سأقوم بعمل موضوع يضم جميع المواضيع الخاصة بى


----------



## emam1000 (26 مارس 2012)

أخى الغالى هشام فوزى
الف مبروك نزول المعادلة الله يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
ونسأل الله ان يكون من العلم النافع الذى ينتفع به فى الدنيا و الاخرة
نسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 مارس 2012)

الاخ هشام المعادلة رائعة بمعني الكلمة ومبذول فيها مجهود رائع انا جربتها وربنا يبارك فيك ولو كملناها ببرامج رسم المقاطع العرضية تبقي كملت بروفيل وكروس سيكشن وتساعد الاخوة الذين لا يجيدو استخدام برامج الاند والسيفيلولو استخدمنا الربط بين معادلة البروفايل ومعادلات المقاطع العرضية علي غرار الاقتراح الي ارسلته لك نكون عملنا حاجة حلوة ومتكاملة ودايما يا رب للامام يا باش مهندس هشام وربنا ينفع بيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
لقد قمت برفع المعادله مع مثال لانه يبدو هناك اشكاليه ارجو الاطلاع والرد 
وبارك الله فيك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1m8596tm5q3jj87


----------



## hosh123 (27 مارس 2012)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
> لقد قمت برفع المعادله مع مثال لانه يبدو هناك اشكاليه ارجو الاطلاع والرد
> وبارك الله فيك
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1m8596tm5q3jj87



السلام عليكم أخى يعقوب وجزاك الله كل خير فعلا كان هناك خطأ بسيط وتم إدراجه والحمد لله وتم رفع المعادلة مرة أخرى بعد التعديل على الثلاث مواقع .. وهذة هى فائدة التجربة والتفاعل بين الاعضاء لتلافى مثل تلك الاخطاء ..
الخطأ فى المعادلة لمن لا يعرف لم يكن فى الحسابات ولكن كان فى عدم التعامل مع جميع بيانات السوبر اليفيشن الخاص بالجانب الايمن من الطريق .. كان يتم التعامل مع أول 3 سوبر اليفيشن فقط ويتجاهل الباقى ..
ولكن تم التعديل والحمد لله وأسف على هذا الخطأ ......


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (27 مارس 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز على سرعة الاستجابه
وجعله في كتاب حسناتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 مارس 2012)

شكراً للمجهود الراع ياخي هشام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر للمجهود الرائع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد نجاح هذه المعادله لي رجاء عندك اخي هشام العزيز تصميم معادله لحساب السوبر اليفيشن (دزاين)مع حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي وحساب الفل سوبر اليفيشن
وجزاك الله كل خير سلفا


----------



## hosh123 (28 مارس 2012)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد نجاح هذه المعادله لي رجاء عندك اخي هشام العزيز تصميم معادله لحساب السوبر اليفيشن (دزاين)مع حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي وحساب الفل سوبر اليفيشن
> وجزاك الله كل خير سلفا



السلام عليكم
أخى يعقوب أنا كنت بالفعل عملت معادلة تصميم السوبر اليفيشن هتلاقيها مع شرح الايرث ورك الخاص بالمهندس أشرف غنيم بس انا كنت مظبطها على أقل نسب ممكنه على ما أعتقد بس انا هعملها لك بكل المميزات الممكنة .... عنيا


----------



## hosh123 (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخى يعقوب هتلاقى المعادلة اللى بكلمك عنها فى هذا الرابط
http://www.2shared.com/file/jwWji6cI/super.html


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
وانا ناطر المعادله النهائيه مع التعديل


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (31 مارس 2012)

عبقري بجد - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (1 أبريل 2012)

* الف شكر*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (2 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والشكر لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الافاضل*


----------



## ROUDS (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اقول شنو (2 أبريل 2012)

تشكر


----------



## علي الحياني (7 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن كلمة السر لفك حماية ملف الاكسل؟!!!*


----------



## hosh123 (7 أبريل 2012)

علي الحياني قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> ممكن كلمة السر لفك حماية ملف الاكسل؟!!!*


السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم يمكنك استخدام الملف دون الحاجة الى كلمه السر فعندما تظهر لك الرسالة مع بداية فتح الملف أضغط على read only وسيعمل معك الملف بشكل طبيعى وبكامل إمكانياته


----------



## حسام بوشكش (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ربنا يجازيك خير يا هندسة 
انا عايز منك طلب وانا عارف انك إن شاء الله حتلبيه 
انا عايز شرح بالتفصيل لكيفية عمل layout بالمقاسات المتوافقة مع ورق الطباعة باى مقاس ولنفرض a2 وكمان يا ريت موضوع xref


----------



## hosh123 (7 أبريل 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> السلام عليكم ربنا يجازيك خير يا هندسة
> انا عايز منك طلب وانا عارف انك إن شاء الله حتلبيه
> انا عايز شرح بالتفصيل لكيفية عمل layout بالمقاسات المتوافقة مع ورق الطباعة باى مقاس ولنفرض a2 وكمان يا ريت موضوع xref



السلام عليكم
بإذن الله هشرحها لك فيديو خلال يومين على اقصى تقدير بإذن الله


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2012)

اخى هشام هل بالامكان ان تقدم بعض الدروس فى السيفل ثرى دى خاصة المتعلقة بتنفيذ شبكة الصرف الصحى Pipes


----------



## hosh123 (8 أبريل 2012)

garary قال:


> اخى هشام هل بالامكان ان تقدم بعض الدروس فى السيفل ثرى دى خاصة المتعلقة بتنفيذ شبكة الصرف الصحى Pipes



السلام عليكم أخى العزيز جرارى
والله أنا حاليا بحضر لدروس فى السيفيل وبإذن الله سأقوم بتسجبلها ورفعها قريباً جداً


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## احمد العوادي (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكور بس ممكن الـ pass لنجرب المعادله 
ولا هو كلام بس


----------



## hosh123 (8 أبريل 2012)

احمد العوادي قال:


> مشكور بس ممكن الـ pass لنجرب المعادله
> ولا هو كلام بس



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم أنا هعذرك لأنك جديد معانا فى المنتدى ومش عارف نظام معادلاتى ... أغلب معادلاتى محمية بكلمات سر لكن كل ما عليك لكى تعمل على المعادلة كما هو موضح بالفيديو أنك عندما تظهر لك نافذة كلمة السر إضغط فقط على زر read only وبعدين جرب المعادلة وأعمل بها عادى خالص وحين الانتهاء منها وأردت أن تصنع منها نسخة أعمل للملف save as بإى أسم تانى ... وذلك لتحتفظ بالنسخة الاصلية للمعادلة لإستخدامها فى مشاريع أخرى وتكون لديك النسخة التى تعمل بها والتى قمت بحفظها بإسم أخر .....


----------



## mr_1811 (10 أبريل 2012)

دمت مبدعا مهندس هشام 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وجعل اعمالك خالصه لوجهه الكريم
مش عارف انت فاكرنى ولا لا 
سلمت يداك *​*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (10 أبريل 2012)

بارك اللة فيك ياخى ونحن فى انتظار المحاضرات فى السيفل وياريت الخوض فى تصميم البيب لاين وحساب الكميات لة


----------



## hosh123 (10 أبريل 2012)

mr_1811 قال:


> دمت مبدعا مهندس هشام
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> وجعل اعمالك خالصه لوجهه الكريم
> مش عارف انت فاكرنى ولا لا
> سلمت يداك *​*


السلام عليكم أخى العزيز 
أنا أسف جدااااا أنى وعدتك بمعادلة قبل كده وما وفيت بوعدى لأنى كنت قد ذهبت الى الاجازة فأرجوك تسامحنى على تقصيرى ولو فيه أى حاجه أنت عايزنى أعملها لك بلغنى وأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## mr_1811 (10 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك جدا يابشمهندس 
كفايه ان حضرتك جعلتنى على اول الطريق ومازلت استفيد منك
بصراحه جميع المعادلات بتاعت حضرتك
كانت مفيده جدا 
ونشرتها بين المهندسين والمساحين زملائى 
نالت اعجاب الجميع والكل كان يدعو لك 
اشكرك جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك و نفع الله بك 
ومازلنا ننتظر منك الجديد


----------



## hosh123 (10 أبريل 2012)

mr_1811 قال:


> اشكرك جدا يابشمهندس
> كفايه ان حضرتك جعلتنى على اول الطريق ومازلت استفيد منك
> بصراحه جميع المعادلات بتاعت حضرتك
> كانت مفيده جدا
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا غالى وأوعدك بإن هناك المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## metkal (11 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 أبريل 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى يعقوب أنا كنت بالفعل عملت معادلة تصميم السوبر اليفيشن هتلاقيها مع شرح الايرث ورك الخاص بالمهندس أشرف غنيم بس انا كنت مظبطها على أقل نسب ممكنه على ما أعتقد بس انا هعملها لك بكل المميزات الممكنة .... عنيا


 اخي العزيز هشام اعزه الله
حبيت اذكرك ب النسبه للمعادله دزاين حساب طول المنحنى وحساب السوبر اليفيشن
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (21 أبريل 2012)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> اخي العزيز هشام اعزه الله
> حبيت اذكرك ب النسبه للمعادله دزاين حساب طول المنحنى وحساب السوبر اليفيشن
> وجزاك الله كل خير



السلام عليكم أخى يعقوب 
إذا أمكن وتواجد لديك الجدول الخاص بالحالات الاخرى لأن ما لدى هو جدول e max =4 وهو خاص بإقل نسب


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 أبريل 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مع الاسف اخي العزيز لا املك الملف المطلوب
وجزاك الله كل خير على سرعة الاستجابه


----------



## hosh123 (22 أبريل 2012)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مع الاسف اخي العزيز لا املك الملف المطلوب
> وجزاك الله كل خير على سرعة الاستجابه



السلام عليكم أخى يعقوب 
الحمد لله وجدت الجداول فى برنامج السيفيل سأستخلصها منه وأعمل لك المعادلة


----------



## كريم الحاج (2 يونيو 2012)

نشكر الجهود على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## م انس الشباطات (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## M_EID74 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكررررررررررررررررر وربنا يباركلك


----------



## هام (14 مايو 2013)

لك مني ومن جميع الوملاء كل الحب والشكروالله يحفظك لاهلك


----------



## salim salim (14 مايو 2013)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على المجهود المتميز


----------



## bird2010 (19 مايو 2013)

مشكـــووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

